# New vids up



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey all, have 3 new vids up on my channel you can check out http://www.youtube.com/user/michealmannion?feature=mhum

If you're lazy like me  and dont want to sort through the others here ya go, enjoy.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice videos, looks nice and warm to!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, yeah nice and warm a little to warm but at least theres some water laying on the trails to cool off with.....even though this is our wet season(summer)we have had a huge amount of rain last month somewhere around 1.5 meters!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Man if we had 1.5m of rain around here we would all be floating.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh dont worry a lot of people are, check this out and this is before the waters peaked about 3 hrs away from where I am. http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.a...es/#num=5&id=first-rockhampton-flood-pictures


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow they are floating, I'm sure thats what it would look like around here too!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Job Kawboy1. Looks like fun.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vids and holly kaw thats alot of water. Just wondering how does a brute like yours cost in your neck of the woods.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guy's. Brutemike.....about 11k new if you shop around, for a 750 prob 12.5-13k new.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good video's


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you make some awesome videos!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

